
It’s the little things: How small conundrums make many hate computers - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/11/its-the-little-things-how-small-conundrums-make-many-hate-computers/
======
lazylizard
some people prefer to play skyrim on xbox, where i suppose it 'just works'?
others prefer to play it on pc, where u can add any number..check skyrim
nexus..of mods to your game and extend the experience. there's even people who
make mods! i mean, how would a computer(vs an electrical appliance) work with
just a steering wheel, 2 pedals, 1 indicator stick and a gear shift for input?
i think its unfair to want computers to work like xbox(s), since plenty of
people find usefulness in a multipurpose device. maybe there's a huge market
for a 'xbox for emails' appliance that hasnt been tapped yet? maybe users can
stop asking for new features and ask for killing unnecessary ones instead?

